# Pet Insurance



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems that Royal Sun Alliance who underwrite several insurance policies, including mine with MoreThan, are insisting that companies levy a penalty of £200 on policy holders who go to referral vets outside their Preferred Referral Network.

This effectively means that your vet will be limited in choice of referral centre if you want to avoid the penalty. As some areas have limited choices of referral vets anyway this could mean your pet's treatment is compromised.

There is a campaign called Vets for Choice which is lobbying RSA to change this policy. Marks and Spencer and John Lewis are underwritten by RSA but are considering their options. See here http://vetsforchoice.co.uk/


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

John Lewis do not put any constraints on which vet or specialist you use. I know this as we have had to claim twice for our dog this year and they emphasised that they do not dictate which vet you use. Our dog has been to specialists in Inverness & Stirling. First time it was for a cruciate ligament operation - she fell off a small cliff & destroyed the ligament running up a bill of £2100 for X-rays, operation, referral from our own vet etc. The second claim she was referred to Inverness again & they then referred her to a neurological specialist for tests & MRI scans - she has a viral infection in her lower spine and some of the vertebrae. Tests, X rays, MRI scans, morphine related pain treatment & 8 weeks on high power antibiotics have run up about £3500 of bills plus £200 we had to pay up front to the specialist in Stirling which we have been refunded by the insurance. Every bill was paid without query, just the £60 excess was deducted from the first bill they paid. Not once did we ask their permission to use any of these vets. I really cannot fault their service.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

But it's not just about pets.........................we have just gone with RSA for out house insurance ...........they offer 6 months unoccupied cover with no 

demands (ie minimum temperatures etc)

But with their home protectio/emergencies etc you have to go with their preferred tradesman..................who no doubt pay somewhere for the privilege.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes John Lewis, and at the moment Marks and Spencer, are holding out and allowing vets to refer their chosen specialist with no penalty to the client. My company, MoreThan, are not. I think there might be one other company along with them.


I see that Prof Dick White is leading the campaign to stop Marks and Spencer following MoreThan. He runs the biggest referral practice in my area. Over the years I have had several dogs visit his amazing facility. Several times the bill came to over £4,000. I wonder if RSA are trying to tell these, very expensive, referral centres that they must tone down their prices.


That's interesting Webby that you can get 6 months non occupancy from RSA. Will have to look into that one.


Are they good at paying out? We had a client, at the vet practice, who, while suffering from cancer herself, used RSA to insure her pet, also suffering from cancer. She had the devil's own job to get them to pay out for the dog's treatment. You don't need battles like that with insurance companies.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

patp said:


> I see that Prof Dick White is leading the campaign to stop Marks and Spencer following MoreThan. He runs the biggest referral practice in my area.


Small point but.....

Having been to all of them, I don't think Dick's place at Six Mile Bottom is anywhere near as big as either the Animal Health Trust on the other side of Newmarket or The Queen's Veterinary School Hospital in Cambridge.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well my vet seems to think he is the best one to refer to. Perhaps his corporate hospitality is best? Both of my last two dogs spent lots of time there.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Maybe that's the answer then, but his place is "cosy" compared to the other two.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Unlucky you to have needed all their services 
Which would you rate as the best?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours has shot up this year

But the hound is getting older, he is almost 9, which for a German shepherd is getting on

We pay it as in the past we've had to substantially top up the insurance payouts as the hound does nothing by halves 

The biggest problem is the rising cost of vet treatment,even a yearly injection involves a check which more than doubles the cost ofthe treatment but it's still within the excess anyway 

Even His bath and groom cost £35+ every 3 months

But we find it harder to do ourselves, he's to big for us to sort out at ground level and he is not as nimble as he once was

Sandra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

patp said:


> Unlucky you to have needed all their services
> Which would you rate as the best?


Overall we (actually my daughter as she is the dog owner) found Queens in Cambridge to be the most accommodating and helpful in sorting out the insurance claim procedure etc.

And the Animal Health Trust the least "friendly", it just seemed a very impersonal place.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aldra, surely your dog loving grandson could learn to give Shadow his bath? Perhaps he could do a stint at the groomers to gain some tips. I suppose, though, that the massive dryer they use might be a challenge to fit in?


One way to keep the cost of Pet Insurance down is to have a high excess (or co insurance). Mind you they often inflict this on you with an older dog anyway.


Having worked in the veterinary world I do know that Pet Plan are the best. Just galls me not to try to beat their quote. Now I know my company are underwritten by RSA I will be looking to move at next renewal.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Should have said that the RSA home insurance policy (with 6 months unnoccupancy) was through Caravan and Camping CLub


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well worth knowing Webby1


Don't suppose you delved into the cover for outbuildings did you? We are limited in who we can go with as Chris likes his tools and most policies do not offer enough cover on the outbuildings. We have ended up with M&S unlimited cover which is not the cheapest option. Might have to see if they will extend the un occupancy cover so that we can winter away for longer. I know some will if you have a visitor checking the place regularly.


----------

